# Martha Stewart Pet Show



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm off to the Martha Stewart Show. I had been contacted about tickets for her Halloween Pet Costume Show but just got an e-mail about tickets a day ago saying I can't bring my pet :angry: because they had enough. So I'm going anyway - figured it might be fun and maybe pet gift giveaways and I don't have much work. The show will air today - it's on the Hallmark Channel. Time probably varies by market but they're doing it live at 10am for some cities. Hopefully, it's a good thing!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How exciting...I was thinking of that when you showed Tyler's Oreo costume pics. what a shame you can't bring Tyler because she would spot him the crowd right away and he'd be the star of course. Maybe you should wear a badge with his photo (we have those hanging around the house don't we?) Bring his photo anyhow and be the proud Mama. I don't know when Martha comes on here anymore, I haven't seen it lately. Have fun, can't wait to hear about it and hopefully I will see that show.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Have fun!!!
Hope you get some free stuff for Tyler!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oooh, have fun Susan!! Bummer that you cant take Tyler but hopefully it'll still be a lot of fun!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Hope to catch the rerun. Have fun!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Suze,

I hardly EVER watch TV, but, I will today - and I'll keep my eyes open for the cutest red-head in the crowd. 

Now, saying that, I wonder if we get the channel that your talking about (I have never heard of the Hallmark channel)- I'll have to call comcast and ask.

Have fun!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

enjoy !!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Is it live? On today??? Or are they just taping it today??? Obviously they don't know "The Oreo Dude"!!!! He'd be the star of the show.....:innocent:....hey wait a minute....maybe that's why he wasn't invited!!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Is it live? On today??? Or are they just taping it today??? Obviously they don't know "The Oreo Dude"!!!! He'd be the star of the show.....:innocent:....hey wait a minute....maybe that's why he wasn't invited!!!!!! :w00t:


Your humor and wit kills me - I LOVE that about you!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I can't wait to hear about it!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hope you enjoy the show!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Have fun!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm watching it. Luckily at Comcast, we're encouraged to watch TV (or at least have it on) during work hours.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I had to be at work this morning so I missed it - please give us an update on how it was!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It is on today. It was on at 10:00 a.m. Eastern and will be on again at 2:00 p.m. Eastern TODAY.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got back from Martha's Show but running out the door to my knitting class Had a good time, I was sitting next to a Chi dressed as King Tut :HistericalSmiley: in the back row so not sure if I made it on. Tyler would have been so perfect. There was a beagle who barked everytime we applauded. It was a riot and they were very accepting of it. I took pix and will try to post later.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's on at 1 pm here and it is the Pet Costume show. I'll watch!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

What no Tyler!!!! They don't know what they missed. Glad you had a good time, can't wait to hear more.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What were they thinking telling you Tyler couldn't come? :w00t: He would have stold the show.
I'm watching it now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Arghhhh. I loaded all the photos I took today and my internet crashed. Curse you modem!!:smilie_tischkante: I'm away in DC with no computer tomorrow and Saturday so wanted to send them now
I'll try again.

















Peace, Man









One of my fav's - Poochie Van Gogh









Christmas Cavalier

















Alligator!!

















Diva Dog









A maltese underneath that all









Captain Underpants - a teacher created if from the book series









Hula girl









It's good to be king









Carmen Mirandog









It was fun. Tyler got a Martha dog toy that's reversible - a bat and then you pull it inside out and it's Dracula. He loves it. And I got a great cookback by Michel Roux (think Michelin stars) called Sauces. Ou la la!! Thanks for looking.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Not one Oreo in the bunch!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Not one Oreo in the bunch!


I know. He coulda been a contender! :rockon: I guess there's always next year.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That sauces book looked good! Love the Carmen Mirandog. Too funny! 
(By the way...someone has kidnapped the Rangers and it is NOT a pretty sight)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cosy said:


> That sauces book looked good! Love the Carmen Mirandog. Too funny!
> (By the way...someone has kidnapped the Rangers and it is NOT a pretty sight)


Brit - see how less aggravated you'd be if the yankees were in the Series instead? :HistericalSmiley: I haven't even been watching but DH is saying that Philly is doing to Rangers what Rangers did to Yankees. Sounds like a math question. Never give up.:chili:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

The dogs are cute all decked out in their costumes, but Martha ought to fire her wardrobe person before Stacy & Clinton show up on set for a segmenet of TLC's "What Not to Wear!" :HistericalSmiley:Tyler is much cuter - yes I'm bias!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> The dogs are cute all decked out in their costumes, but *Martha ought to fire her wardrobe person before Stacy & Clinton show up on set for a segmenet of TLC's "What Not to Wear!"* :HistericalSmiley:Tyler is much cuter - yes I'm bias!


Okay - Spit take time Marsha - I just burst out laughing with that. I looked back at the photo and she did look pretty dowdy - she didn't appear that bad at the show. She'll surely fire me as a photographer. :w00t: I did hear that she just laid off 30% of her staff this week. I think times are tough and the switch to the Hallmark Channel might be the last nail in the coffin. :shocked: I actually like her show since I cook and bake and craft but it's too hard to even look for it now. Tho I know she's supposed to be a *itch to work for, I know that a lot of guys didn't go to prison as long as she did (even a minimum security one) and I have to give it to her for fighting back to keep her business. No matter what, I want women to succeed and show the guys we can do biz as well or better than they can. Have to go pack...off to DC for the sanity rally.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Brit - see how less aggravated you'd be if the yankees were in the Series instead? :HistericalSmiley: I haven't even been watching but DH is saying that Philly is doing to Rangers what Rangers did to Yankees. Sounds like a math question. Never give up.:chili:


LOL It could be a math question is right. All I know is my die hard Rangers fan Son-in-Law is in the fetal position muttering something like "it's early in the series, it's early in the series".
My daughter thinks this may be the end of their marriage. LOL


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for posting those photos!! CUTE!! Did you take one of the littlest King Tut?

Maybe I'm biased too because I really think if Tyler was there, he would have stolen the show! seriously.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cosy said:


> LOL It could be a math question is right. All I know is my die hard Rangers fan Son-in-Law is in the fetal position muttering something like "it's early in the series, it's early in the series".
> My daughter thinks this may be the end of their marriage. LOL


:HistericalSmiley: Hope springs eternal. And I realized after I posted this that the Phillies aren't against the Rangers, it's San Fran. You can see how I don't watch the Series unless the Yanks are in. :blush: Hoping the Rangers come thru for you SIL and DD


iheartbisou said:


> Thanks for posting those photos!! CUTE!! Did you take one of the littlest King Tut?
> 
> Maybe I'm biased too because I really think if Tyler was there, he would have stolen the show! seriously.


I was afraid to take a shot of King Tut. When I sat down the very uptight owner said, "Don't pet him. He just bit a little girl." :w00t: She was mortified. I guess a girl about 12 went to pet him and he was fine, then did it again and the dog bit her. She said very lightly but I guess they made a big thing of it and filed a report with security. She said she asked the mom if she could do anything and she didn't answer her but they took all her info. She was afraid this could end her dog's career. :blink: Apparently the dog models. The poor little thing was shaking the entire show and totally stressed. She's worried she'll get sued but in the meantime everytime she saw the camera around she'd pick her dog up, all the way in the air in front of and above her head so that they'd shoot it. I thought it was all bizarre and the dog clearly wasn't comfortable, so I wasn't going to get a shot. You have to wonder about some people.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Cute shots of the pups, thanks. I loved Carmen LOL. I'm surprised Martha didn't wear a costume thou because she's usually decked out. Yep Tyler could have been discovered!

There's only one Martha...she's knowledgable (cooking, crafts, raising chickens, gardening, whatever) and does it herself (of course not all of it, that's for the staff) but she knows her stuff.
Oh I wish I bought stock when she was in Pentonville ( I think that the name).
And she was good to Big Martha, that must count.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww thanks for sharing ,,, oreo tyler , would have been the best !


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Tyler would surely have out shined them all!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sue you always manage to have fun!!!! I'm bummed though that Tyler couldn't go. He would have been the "sweetest" one there!


----------

